# There is Hope - The 1A Dike



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge 1A dike is clean!

I watched a young man, with 3 children, harvest a nice swan over home-made decoys last night on 1A. On the way out of the marsh he and his kids picked up trash off the dike, as did my small party of Wyoming swan nuts.........There is hope.

The marsh surrounding the Great Salt Lake is a special place. Hats off to all to all who help keep it clean.










Ah....pick up yer hulls for kriste's sake.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Wyogoob! Was that you that walked out with us last night? I'm pretty sure that me and my 3 little ones were the trash bag toting, home made swan decoy bunch out there last night! And thanks a lot, that's a great compliment.  We've met a ton of great people out there the last few nights and I've been very impressed with all of them.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Good job guys, and great picture!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> Good job guys, and great picture!


What he said....._very good _job !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Hey Wyogoob! Was that you that walked out with us last night? I'm pretty sure that me and my 3 little ones were the trash bag toting, home made swan decoy bunch out there last night! And thanks a lot, that's a great compliment.  We've met a ton of great people out there the last few nights and I've been very impressed with all of them.


Yeh, that was me, the handsome mature one carrying the garbage bag. The 1A hunt has changed for the better since they went to the 10 shell limit. There seems to be some stepped-up policing of the refuge by the feds too. It was good to see the Federal bird cop out and about.

I've been tryin' to keep the dike clean but don't get out there every year. Didn't make it last year and was happy to see the dike was pretty clean without the help of us "Cowboys" from Wyoming. We have taken out only 6 bags of trash this year.

How 'bout some pictures. Hey, email me the one I took of you and your kids.

Again, hats off to you, you are a true "sportsman".

Ah.........I am trying to harvest a swan with my .410....over dekes of course. It could be going better for me.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

You got it. I'll send the picture tomorrow from my office (I left the cord for the camera there).

And once again, Thanks so much, both for taking the pictures of me and the kids, and for paying us such a wonderful compliment.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

My hat's off to all of you for helping clean up.

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

_* AWESOME*_ Way to teach the next generation to give and not just take!!!!!


----------



## orvy (Oct 30, 2008)

Was that you with three little ones, one boy and two girls, that stopped and talked to me and my buddy near the spillway? I seen the bird go down and was hoping it was you that got him. congrats.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that was me. I had Katie my oldest insistant that she was going to carry that bird the whole way back, but somehow by the end of the dike I ended up carrying the swan, the trash bag, the leftover snacks, the gun, the dekes, and my 5 year old Adrienne on my shoulders.  Somehow I still had a pretty big grin on my face when I got there though. But here's the pick Wyogoob took for us back at the parking lot. Anyone look familiar?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heyyyyyy!! Great job man. That swan is a beaut!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome pic. Those smiles say a thousand words!!! Sounds like a awesome hunt.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

It really was a great day out there. Just hanging out with the kids in the blind, answering their questions about every different songbird that landed in the grass and watching their excitement as the birds came in was great. The swan is really just a big bonus.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I'm pretty sure that was me. I had Katie my oldest insistant that she was going to carry that bird the whole way back, but somehow by the end of the dike I ended up carrying the swan, the trash bag, the leftover snacks, the gun, the dekes, and my 5 year old Adrienne on my shoulders.  Somehow I still had a pretty big grin on my face when I got there though. But here's the pick Wyogoob took for us back at the parking lot. Anyone look familiar?


thats what i like to see!!! great job on getting your youngsters out hunting with you!! we need more of that! the pics with smiling little faces are better then any hero shot out there!!! good on you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw!

Ah......thanks for posting.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh and look the trashbag made it into the photo too! I didn't realize that the handles of the bag were sticking up in the pic like that until I looked at it a second time...LOL! I figure what the heck it's part of the story too... :lol:


----------

